# Can't open raw in photoshop??



## crystal_lynn (Feb 19, 2008)

I have a new Canon 40d. I am trying to download my first set of photos but photoshop keeps saying, "Could not complete the request because it is not the right kind of document."

What am I doing wrong??


----------



## AspiringArchitect (Feb 19, 2008)

they are .cr2 files right?  They should open up.  
Irfan View is another program that can read these files.  Not much experience with this program but you might be able to do editing in there.


----------



## ann (Feb 20, 2008)

you need to go to the adobe website and update the software to match the camera.


----------



## Big Mike (Feb 20, 2008)

Just because they are .CR2 files, does not mean that they will automatically work.  Each camera's RAW files are different.  As Ann said, you need to upgrade the part of Photoshop that opens the RAW files...Adobe Camera RAW.
It's a free download from Adobe, just make sure that you get the latest version of ACR for the version of Photoshop that you have.

The only problem may be if you are using an older version of Photoshop which isn't compatible with the newest version of ACR.  In that case, you would need to upgrade your version of Photoshop or find a new program to open your RAW files (your camera will have come with software for this).


----------



## crystal_lynn (Feb 20, 2008)

I already downloaded the most updated raw plug-in or CS2, but I still get the message.  I think that CS2 doe not support the Canon 40D.  Am I wrong does someone out there have CS2 and a 40D working together???

Please tell me I am just doing something wrong!!!


----------



## Big Mike (Feb 20, 2008)

A quick bit of research seems to tell me that you won't be able to open RAW files from the 40D, directly in CS2.  

You can download 'DNG Converter' from Adobe and convert the RAW files to DNG.

You can use the EOS Utility or DPP software (should have come with camera) to convert the RAW files, save them as TIFF (or JPEG ) and then open them in Photoshop.

You could upgrade your CS2 to CS3.

You could get a better program for dealing with RAW files.  Adobe Lightroom is probably the best option...but there are others.

Personally, I hate the Photoshop RAW converter...I much, much prefer the program that I use...RAW Shooter Essentials (which was a free download).  Unfortunately, RSE isn't made anymore...it was bought out by Adobe...some of it's features may have ended up in Lightroom.


----------



## crystal_lynn (Feb 20, 2008)

Ok so I did some more research and indeed CS2 does not support the Canon 40D it seems I will have to use the utility that comes with th 40D to either convert to DNG or Tiff.  So should I even bother shooting in raw? Since I am going to have to lose all the data right away anyways??


----------



## Big Mike (Feb 20, 2008)

Absolutely shoot in RAW.

You still get the benefits of RAW when you open/convert the files in the utility.  You can change the WB setting, adjust the 'exposure', change the saturation, sharpness and contrast etc.  

RAW is only the first step in the workflow.  Even if you could open the files in Photoshop, you are basically converting the data into an image file and then saving as another format.  So as long as you don't save in a lossy format (JPEG) you won't actually lose anything when you save them and take them over to Photoshop.

Yes, it can be a bit of a pain in the @ss, opening them one at a time.  You can take some settings and apply them to a batch of images though.
This is why I really love RSE (and Lightroom, although I don't have it yet).  You can work on your files in a much easier way, quickly going from one to another and copying over the settings very easily.  Makes for a much better workflow than opening them one at a time.


----------



## Atropine (Feb 20, 2008)

Makes me wonder what kind of changes Canon has made to the CR2 standard between 30D and 40D. I have at least no problems opening CR2 files from my 30D with CS2 on XP.


----------



## ann (Feb 20, 2008)

i went to adobe and read the fine  print and the upgrade only works with cs3. ugh. last year it worked fine with cs2.

perhaps this is the problem.  

just as an fyi, it does work with photo elements 6, if that is any help


----------



## rajvirnijjar (Feb 21, 2008)

I have a 40D as well and had the same problem with opening up raw files in photoshop cs2. You can open them by first opening the raw file in Digital photo professional(the software that comes with the camera) and then going to tools-->transfer to photoshop. Hope that helps


----------



## Big Mike (Feb 21, 2008)

> Makes me wonder what kind of changes Canon has made to the CR2 standard between 30D and 40D. I have at least no problems opening CR2 files from my 30D with CS2 on XP.


Each camera has different RAW files.  The RAW file has all of the camera info embedded into it, and the software apparently has to recognize the camera that the file is coming from.  

Every new camera that shoots RAW, will need to have an updated version of ACR.  It can be a pain but they usually get a new version out with-in a few months.

It would be nice if all the camera companies would agree to use a standard RAW file type...PNG for example...rather than their own proprietary RAW file formats.


----------



## Jon0807 (Feb 21, 2008)

the software that your 40D came with is pretty good.  Not as good as PS but good.  I'll usually make changes to the RAW with DPP then convert it to something PS can read and do more editing there if needed


----------

